# litterbugs



## vonnagy (Jun 25, 2004)

kiwi's aren't very tidy, but it makes for some interesting photographs. I actually love photographing litter in contrast to nature. Whilst I have gotten comments in the past that it 'messes up' a perfectly good nature scene, for me its about the story:

Here we go:

Half a boat hull:








Fetch, Ubu, fetch! good dog...





Tracking Ubu....





Ocean's clogged, get the draino...





Anyone got a match?





Foam Factory





I'll have some Tui's with the tide


----------



## cowbert098 (Jun 25, 2004)

Nice colors, I like how the 'junk' stands out on the beach.


----------



## StvShoop (Jun 25, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> Ocean's clogged, get the draino...



LOL  :lmao: 

why u always gotta post gorgeous pictures of the other side of the world? jerk


----------



## Karalee (Jun 25, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> Fetch, Ubu, fetch! good dog...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pilgrim (Jun 25, 2004)

beautiful work as usual mark!  me favourite is the tennis ball. I love the contrast of it against the sand...


----------



## craig (Jun 25, 2004)

Nice work. The "Tuis" (beer?) and "drano" really take the cake. I enjoy the vibrant colors offset by the beautifully sculpted sand.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 26, 2004)

As to "messing up" your photos... now honestly, Mark: you can take *just a* photo of waste on the beach, or (only) *you* can take a *"vonnagy-photo"* of waste on the beach. 

Just-a-photo will them probably look "messed up" with the item, while the vonnagy-photo (as always.... :shock:    :roll:     ) transforms simple waste into a form of art...

I admire your dedication to your hobby/passion (!) that makes you get up extra early in order to over and again catch this special light! The light in your photos is sooooo "vonnagy-photo-like" - usually I'm still sound asleep when (if ever!) the light is (would be?) like this...

And your comments !
"Ubu"????
*UBU*??? 
You mean, really: that is a dog's name?


----------



## Alison (Jun 26, 2004)

Great pictures! Hard to pick a favorite, but I really love the 1st 2. I also like the one with the dog tracks. Telling a story can be very challenging to do, and you do a wonderful job!


----------



## Harpper (Jun 26, 2004)

Litter can definitely add to the picture. It just depends on the type of theme you are going for. Anyway, nice pictures once again Mark. I like the tennis one the most out of this set. The shape of the deformed ball and it's bright green color stands out for me.


----------



## anua (Jun 29, 2004)

that pic with boat looks like painting, mark!
awesome!

he he, my fav of favs is #3 - was the dog named 'ubu'? 'ubu, the king?' :shock:   

i love your pics, mark, but you already know that


----------



## photong (Jun 29, 2004)

I love the first one. Poor boat  Awesome lighting. You do it every time


----------



## anua (Jun 29, 2004)

oh, just one more thing......

im afraid i won't be around for next  few days....so....

 :cheers: for your 2000th  post, mark!

 :heart:   :cheer:  :heart:


----------



## terri (Jun 29, 2004)

This is a fun grouping, actually.   Litter is depressing, but you're simply taking a photojournalistic approach and recording what's actually there, not stepping around it.   So mad props to the Mad Kiwi....    

All that said, I really dig the one with the dog-prints.   The boat and and the bonfire-sticks are close second-thirds.   Nice work!!


----------



## Lyanna (Jun 29, 2004)

*jaw drops*

I really need to get up earlier if it's going to produce this light. Then again, I might have to move halfway across the world too 

Anyway, the first really stands out for me, it has an almost surreal feeling which is very hard to resist. That's a pic I'd buy in a flash if it came in postersize.

The Tui one comes in as a close second, love the fiery color as opposed to the sand. 

Wow. No other words. Wow.


----------



## jimi (Jun 29, 2004)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> And your comments !
> "Ubu"????
> *UBU*???
> You mean, really: that is a dog's name?



didn't that follow old "family ties" episodes?

nice pics too


----------



## karissa (Jun 29, 2004)

HOW
DO
YOU
GET
THAT
COLOR!?!?!?! :shock:  Outstanding as always Vonn!


----------

